#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Val uit dak - RAI - Holiday on Ice 'Fantasy' 2006 - Arjen Moor

## jadjong

[EDIT ADMIN: Man overleden na val op ijs - telegraaf.nl [Binnenland] |Een ander persbericht: Zichtlijnen bericht.. ]

Man overleden na val op ijs 

Uitgegeven: 18 december 2006 06:01 www.nu.nl 
AMSTERDAM - Een man is zondagavond bij een bedrijfsongeval in het Amsterdamse beurs- en evenementengebouw de Rai om het leven gekomen. Na afloop van een ijsshow verrichtte de man op grote hoogte werkzaamheden. Hij viel naar benden en kwam op het ijs terecht. 
Reanimatie mocht niet meer baten, de man overleed ter plaatse.
Verdere informatie over de identiteit ontbreekt nog, aldus een woordvoerder van de politie. Over de toedracht van het ongeluk was zondagavond nog niets bekend. 

Waar velen zo bang voor waren is nu toch gebeurd.  :Mad:  Wees voorzichtig met wat je doet, het kan jou ook overkomen.

----------


## Jugfire

Ik las het zojuist ook op fok.nl

Erg om te lezen dat het nogsteeds kan voorkomen dat iemand valt terwijl wij allemaal weten dat werken op hoogte verantwoordelijk en veilig moet gebeuren.

edit> overigens mijn medeleven naar de familie en de omstanders/collega's

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Viavia werd ik vanochtend gebeld over een eventuele gebeurtenis in de Rai. Omdat ik zelf freelance journalist ben, en daarnaast strijd ! voor veilige manier van werken, trok dit mijn aandacht. 

Navraag bij oa de persdienst van de productie maatschappij van Holiday On Ice leerde mij dat ik de man kende van rigging werkzaamheden tijdens een ander evenement in de Rai. 

Ik kan jullie vertellen dat de verslagenheid bij het bureau dat deze rigger heeft ingehuurd plus bij mij en overige collega bijzonder groot is. 

Over de toedracht en wat er precies gebeurt is, doe ik voor alsnog geen uitspraken. Er zijn op dit moment alleen dingen die van horen zeggen overgaan van de een op de ander en zou het dus alleen speculatief zijn om daar iets over mede te delen. 

De omgekomen man was ZEER bekwaam en wist waar hij mee bezig was...

Dit is nu een van de voorbeelden waarom ik altijd zo onwijs fel ben op veilig werken in onze branche en zo anti beunhaas ben...

----------


## dirtymike

Ik was daar gisteravond.............spacydeej, wat jij daar zegt kan ik alleen maar beamen, groot verlies van een bekwame mens. Kan je ook vertellen dat de crew aldaar zwaar aangeslagen was en waarschijnlijk, ik spreek ook namens mezelf, nog steeds behoorlijk in de piepzak zit. Ik schrijf dit dan ook werkelijk met de tranen in de ogen.....geloof me.

Ook ik kan niet genoeg benadrukken dat iedereen zorg moet dragen voor zijn of haar eigen veiligheid en dat het zaak is, om elkaar daar tot vervelens toe van gewaar te maken, tja iedereen is wakker nu, maar dit is zo kut en vooral zo onnodig.............5 minuten eerder thuis, of nooit meer, lijkt me een eenvoudige keus.

Voorts wil ik iedereen die er was en die weet over wie dit gaat heel veel sterkte wensen de komende tijd.

----------


## davevandal

ik ben het helemaal eens met je eens .

mijn medeleven gaat uit naar de nabestaande vrienden en bekenden.

----------


## bosie

Ben ik het helemaal mee eens, 
Mijn medeleven aan Familie,Vrienden & Collega's.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Edit: Uit respect voor vrienden en familie/bekenden van Arjen heb ik besloten een deel van mijn post te verwijderen. In dit deel van had ik iets geschreven over het veilig werken en de risico's van automatisme.
Echter al deze wijze woorden verbleken bij de gedachte aan dit verlies en daarom heb ik besloten het bij onderstaande woorden te houden. 

Het geeft wel aan hoe voorzichtig we moeten zijn.

Een ongeluk zit in een klein hoekje en je leven is een hoge prijs om te betalen.

Mijn oprechte deelneming.

----------


## axs

Dit roept erg pijnlijke herinneringen op aan een ander rigging-ongeval precies dag op dag 4 jaar en 1 maand geleden...

Toen kwam onze collega Gert Werckx om bij een dodelijke val tijdens de load-out van de proms.

Sterkte aan de familie, kenissen en crewmembers!
Dit zijn erg harde tijden, vooral met het einde van het jaar voor de deur...

STERKTE!

----------


## ronald.meij

Vrienden.

Laten we absoluut niet speculeren over de toedracht, Daar krijgen we hem niet mee terug. Dus please stop de discussie over hoe en wat en laten we even een minuut stilstaan bij dit tragische ongeval.

Ik ben er kapot van, Een vakman in hart en nieren.
Ik zal hem nooit vergeten. Arjan rust in vrede mooie vent!

Ronald Meij.

----------


## sparky

Ik hoorde het begin deze middag van een vriend/collega. Ik heb in de loop der jaren een aantal maal met Arjen gewerkt en heb hem als een sympathiek en bekwaam persoon leren kennen. Ik wens alle nabestaanden veel sterkte toe.

----------


## maarten opendorp

[FONT=Arial]* Beste collega ,maat,vriend het doek is gevallen voor je welke jij zoveel heb gehangen*.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]*Moge je rust vinden na al die jaren van show en entertainment.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]*Iedereen zal je missen!!!*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]*M.Opendorp*[/FONT]

----------


## ronald.meij

Mijn verontschuldigingen ik had een typefout gemaakt in het bericht.





> Vrienden.
> 
> Laten we absoluut niet speculeren over de toedracht, Daar krijgen we hem niet mee terug. Dus please stop de discussie over hoe en wat en laten we even een minuut stilstaan bij dit tragische ongeval.
> 
> Ik ben er kapot van, Een vakman in hart en nieren.
> Ik zal hem nooit vergeten. Arjen rust in vrede mooie vent!
> 
> Ronald Meij.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Beste Ronald,

Ik ga er een beetje vanuit dat jou reactie er 1 was voornamelijk op mijn post.
Uiteraard wil ik geenzins iemand kwetsen. We weten allemaal hoe het voelt mensen te verliezen en zeker onverwachts en bij een ongeval is dit verschrikkelijk. 
Met mijn post ging ik uit van de bedoelling van dit forum, namelijk het belichten van alle kanten van de pro licht en geluid branche. Aangezien het hier niet om een condoleance site gaat leek dit mij op de wijze zoals ik het geplaatst had niet ongepast.

Helaas moet ik constateren dat er blijkbaar toch mensen zijn die mijn mening niet delen en daarvoor mijn excuses.

Graag wil ik ook jou sterkte toewensen met dit verlies.

Ron Sies

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik ben geen rigger maar ben met arjen een aantal keer op tour geweest en heb zelden een meer vak bekwaam en gedreven man mee gemaakt dan hij.
Ik wens iedereen familie vrienden kennisen en crew aanwezig bij het ongeval heel veel sterkte de komende tijd
Timo

----------


## ronald.meij

Beste Ron,

Laat ik het eerst vooropstellen dat ik het met je eens ben dat dit forum altijd open moet staan voor discussie over een thema zoals veiligheid op de werkvloer. Alleen laten we even de bevindingen afwachten van het Arbo onderzoek. Ik twijfel niet aan jou visie en kennis over veiligheid en laat zeker je mening horen op dit forum.

Laten we het even rusten zodat mijn naaste collega's even de tijd krijgen op het allemaal op te slaan wat zij zondag avond hebben meegemaakt.

ronald






> Beste Ronald,
> 
> Ik ga er een beetje vanuit dat jou reactie er 1 was voornamelijk op mijn post.
> Uiteraard wil ik geenzins iemand kwetsen. We weten allemaal hoe het voelt mensen te verliezen en zeker onverwachts en bij een ongeval is dit verschrikkelijk. 
> Met mijn post ging ik uit van de bedoelling van dit forum, namelijk het belichten van alle kanten van de pro licht en geluid branche. Aangezien het hier niet om een condoleance site gaat leek dit mij op de wijze zoals ik het geplaatst had niet ongepast.
> 
> Helaas moet ik constateren dat er blijkbaar toch mensen zijn die mijn mening niet delen en daarvoor mijn excuses.
> 
> Graag wil ik ook jou sterkte toewensen met dit verlies.
> ...

----------


## admin

[FONT=Verdana]*<< Condoleance >>*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]De directie en personeel van J&H Licht en Geluid wil haar medeleven betuigen in deze wel heel trieste gebeurtenis. 

Sterkte in de eerste plaats aan alle direct betrokken collega’s, aan de familie en iedereen die Arjen Moor kende.[/FONT]

----------


## Halo

ik hoorde het gisteravond van iemand die erbij was. en die was natuurlijk zwaar aangeslagen.

mijn oprechte deelneming aan familie, vrienden en collega's

----------


## vasco

Arjen, ze hebben in de hemel een tekort aan vakmensen en nu hebben ze jou om hulp geroepen.
Succes op deze grote hoogte.

Mijn deelneming aan familie, vrienden en collega's met dit verlies.

----------


## luc2366

heb totaal geen kennissen in het nederlandse licht- en geluidwereldje. Is de getroffen Arjen/Arjan diegene die hier op 't forum ook wel eens voorbij kwam?

----------


## Frank Kreuk

Mijn oprechte deelneming gaat uit naar alle direct en indirect betrokkenen en familie.

Frank Kreuk

----------


## ljmartijnw

Allereerst wil ik hier mijn medeleven uiten met iedereen die betrokken is. In eerste plaats natuurlijk de familie en de mensen die er direct bij betrokken zijn geweest.
Ik ben me echt rotgeschrokken en ben ook zeker aangeslagen van het hele gebeuren. Ik was er gelukkig niet bij, maar dit was zonder mijn stage wel het geval geweest.
Laten we hier vooral geen discussie gaan houden over hoe het veiliger kan. Iedereen weet hoe het komt en hoe je het kan voorkomen.
Arjen we zullen je missen!

----------


## michielzijp

Mijn wereld storte in toen ik hoorde van het overlijden van mijn beste maatje. Een op-en-top vakman zonder een greintje kwaad en met een onbegrensde liefde voor zijn werk.

Een gezin mist haar zoon en broer en een vrouw mist haar geliefde... Ik hoop dat ze elkaar de liefde en steun kunnen geven welke nu zo hard nodig is en wens ze daarbij alle kracht toe!!

Lieve Moor; rust zacht en ik weet zeker dat de hemelpoort nu al nieuwe scharnieren van je gekregen heeft!

chiel

----------


## Richard van Lint

Wie was Arjen.

Ik heb Arjen 3 jaar geleden leren kennen. Almere stad, havenfeesten stond hij ineens op het podium, zn later karakteristieke buideltje om zn riem waar ongeveer alles in zat wat je op een klus nodig hebt. En als 't niet in zn buideltje zat dan liep hij naar zn auto waar desnoods decoupeerzagen en complete trappen uitkwamen.

Arjen had sinds een tyd een relatie met een vriendin uit spanje en de plannen om daar verder mee te gaan waren vergevorderd. Dat vertelde Arjen tussen het werken door.
 Tijdens de miljonair fair in kortrijk kreeg een stand die door een ander bedrijf zn licht kreeg geleverd een immens stroomprobleem, wij vroegen aan Arjen of hij dat op kon lossen, de vrouw van de stand keek mij wanhopig aan of het goed zou komen en mn enige antwoord was dat als het hem niet zou lukken dat het niemand zou lukken.
10 minuten later was de stand weer online en intussen is dat bedrijf klant bij "ons" .

Arjen en ik hebben een mega banner opgehangen bij het rembrandhuis en werkelijk hilarisch was het moment dat hij aan me vroeg om een "grommertje" te maken. Ik ken enkele riggingtermen maar dacht dat ie me kompleet in de zeik stond te nemen.

De meest intense producties die ik met Arjen heb gedraaid waren de miljonair fairs en de TEFAF. Die laatste klus heeft hij niet voltooid omdat die klus zo mega geestdodend was en we hebben echt samen staan janken toen hij weg ging. Zo close kunnen we soms in deze branche zijn en ik denk dat iedereen dan wel weet wat ik bedoel. We praten over dingen s'avonds op weg terug of in de hotelkamer waar een gemiddelde burger nooit over zou praten.We hebben banden met elkaar die anderen geeneens begrijpen. Noem het rock&roll , noem het maatjes gevoel, het is er gewoon.

Toen afgelopen jaar een show compleet naar de klote draaide kwam Arjen de volgende dag met de oplossing, hij ging het dorp in en kocht apparatuur zodat alles wel zou lukken en draaide samen met mij de shows erdoor.Rustig hangend over het regieschot drukte hij de dvd's door terwijl mijn handen niet meer stil te krijgen waren.

En ja, ook ik heb hem meerdere malen verzocht om het "dak" werk te doen omdat ik dan wist dat dat dan tenminste goed en veilig zou gebeuren

Nooit meer grommertjes
Nooit meer je eigengemaakte koffie op de fair
nooit meer je ge******

Hier ben ik echt kapot van


Heel veel sterkte voor de nabestaanden en de collega's die hem gekend hebben

----------


## Rock On

Ik heb een paar klussen met Arjen gedaan, waarvan ook behoorlijk heftige. Helaas zal het hierbij blijven. 
Hij liet zich nooit opjagen, of de hoek in drijven. Een gouwe peer.

Rust, veel te vroeg...

Ik wil nu vooral de hoop uitspreken dat dit ongeval niet zal leiden tot overhaaste acties van beleidsmakers, zoals zo vaak het geval is.

David Hille

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Arjen en ik hebben een mega banner opgehangen bij het rembrandhuis



Dat kan ik mij nog wel herinneren, ik heb dat gezien vanuit het pand er tegenover. Zag er goed uit wat jullie daar hebben opgehangen op die rare rotlokatie. Kan dan alleen maar zeggen dat ook Arjen dan een inventief en bekwaam persoon moest zijn geweest, zeker naar wat ik hier heb gelezen. Des te pijnlijker het verlies, als het komt door een val, terwijl juist hij hier wist wat hij deed. Het lot heeft zo z'n rare wendingen. In ieder geval alle steunbetuigingen aan familie en vrienden en iedereen die het nodig heeft.

----------


## BvE

Damn ik lees dit nu pas, maar ik had eigenlijk ook in de RAI moeten werken die dag! Erg scary allemaal dat er nog steeds fatale ongevallen plaatsvinden, zeer spijtig. Sterkte aan familie en vrienden

----------


## Gast1401081

Ja, die dingen gebeuren ook, en vaak zijn dan de verkeerde mensen slachtoffer..........


Er rest dan weinig meer dan medeleven, en de oude zeemanswijsheid :
"Gebruik altijd 1 arm voor je werk, en 1 arm voor je eigen".

We gaan er maar vanuit dat er boven een show draait met grootheden als Sinatra, Zappa, waar ze nu weer een super techneut erbij hebben.

----------


## Iko

Arjan, rust zacht! We zullen er vrijdag zijn om afscheid te nemen. Het is echt niet te bevatten, zeker omdat ik vorige week nog met je heb gewerkt..

----------


## Martincrul

Via deze weg wil ik alle collega's die aanwezig waren bij het ongeval en ook zeker in het bijzonder arjens nabestaanden heel veel sterkte toewensen.
Dit zijn de momenten waarop we allemaal de zo vaak voorkomende oh dat kan wel even zo foutjes voelen tot op het bot.
Rust zacht..

Martin Crul

----------


## MacLeod-62

Helaas was ik er ook bij op de bewuste avond in de rai.
Ik ben me rot geschrokken en kan het nu nog steeds niet begrijpen.



Mijn oprechte deelneming gaat uit naar alle nabestaanden en familie.

Rust zacht mijn vriend en gewaardeerde collega, ik zal je missen.

Leo aka MacLeod

----------


## jfeelders

Arjen,

De technici van het Nationale Toneel hebben in den lande regelmatig graag met je samengewerkt. Onze condoleances voor de nabestaanden.

_Er gaan geruchten in de theaters dat er ergens een online condoleance-register voor hem is. Iemand enig idee?_

----------


## maded

ik denk dat alles all zoon beet je gezegt is gozernet als andere zullen we je missen !!!!!!
je tijd niet gezien maar alles van vroeger komt weer boven .
zit nu nog even voor ik nog een keer naar je toe ga 
gemende gevoels !!!! ( waarom zo - waarom jij ???? )

groot gemis voor ieder die je kende 
maar voor all je familie vriendin

las de porten maar dicht voor dit soort ongevallen !!!!!!!!
gozer ,snuiter, BBB (je kent ze nog wel )
slaap lekker beetje bij je verdient het !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ed & Linda

----------


## Lighting

Een gemis van een groot collega en vakman...............that's all .............even after such a long time... rest 4 ever


Nils berens

----------


## lurifax

Dit ongeval hoorde ik laatst op mijn werk in de schouwburg,gister werd er nog over gesproken.
Collega's van me kende hem,hij had een productie bij ons gedraaid.
Dit vind ik echt heel erg dat dit is gebeurd.
En voor dirty mike,die stond er naast en keek erna,letterlijk.
Nja moet ook een flinke schok zijn geweest.

Dus mensen be carefull als je op hoogte werkt!
En familie en vrienden,gecondoleerd!

Grtz Joyce

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Het is inderdaad vreselijk wat er is gebeurd.
Ik wil dan ook de nabestaanden en de naasten collega's erg veel sterkte wensen met dit verlies.

Arjen rust zacht....

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Veel sterkte voor de familie van Arjen en ook voor zijn collega's die dit verschrikkelijke ongeval hebben moeten mee maken , of hun maatje moeten missen.

Gecondoleerd.

Robin van der Have

----------


## john bouwer

woorden schieten echt te kort, je was in 1992 bij mijn eerste grote theater klus aanwezig, ingehuurd als extern deskundige. toen al.

Na afloop van die dagen heb ik je na de klus, in het holst van de nacht naar huis gebracht. 

Sindsdien kwam ik je, zoals waarschijnlijk zo velen op dit forum regelmatig tegen.

Het is onbegrijpelijk en niet te beseffen dat dat niet meer zal gebeuren.

john bouwer

----------


## loesje

Nooit meer een vuurtje van je rare "gassoldeerboutding".
Nooit meer de geur van teatree.
Nooit meer dat mannetje over het toneel met dat buideltasje.

Heb fijn met je gewerkt...een hoop van je geleerd..
Had gehoopt je binnenkort nog weer eens tegen te komen, had je een hoop te vertellen. Maar helaas.... Zal je missen lieve schat..


Heel veel sterkte voor alle nabestaanden, vrienden en collega's

Marloes Weijenhoven

----------


## MrSleeves

Allereerst sterkte gewenst aan familie en vrienden.

Toen ik het bericht las, wist ik eigenlijk direct dat hij het was. Jaren geleden werkte ik voor D.O.P. en aangezien die vaker dit soort klussen deed en hij rigger (en van alles en nog wat) was, moest het wel.

Hij was zeker bekwaam en kon een hoop (en alleen al wat er uit dat buideltasje kwam). Ik moest echter aan één specifieke klus denken die ik met hem heb gedaan: het verduisteren van de Amstelhal; wij samen in de hoogwerker; mijn verbazing toen hij zonder veiligheidsmaatregelen boven uitstapte en over het grid liep (en hij vroeg of ik dat "doekje" even aan kon geven).

Ik hoop stiekum dat hij in de jaren daarna wijzer is geworden en dat dit domme pech is geweest.

----------


## Erik Ramaker

Verslagen na het bericht, net als iedereen, nog steeds een onwerkelijk gevoel wat mij raakt. Degene die Arjen meegemaakt hebben weten hoe hij was, weten ook welke kennis hij bezat.
Een  groot verlies voor ons allemaal, nooit meer het gemopper wat we allemaal konden hebben van hem.
Nooit meer de meest geniale oplossingen voor de uitdagingen waar we wel eens mee te maken hadden.

Ik wens zijn familie, vriendin, vrienden en collega veel sterkte toe met dit grote verlies van een perfecte vakman.

----------


## philip2511

Vandaag heb ik te horen gekregen dat mijn onderbuurman overleden is ten gevolge van een bedrijfsongeluk. Dit had een schokkend effect op mij.
Arjen Moor was een vriendelijke goede man waarvan het leven te vroeg beeindigd is. 

Ik wens veel sterkte toe aan de familie, vrienden en kenissen.
Philip J Devereaux

----------


## ocramarco

Mijn codeleances aan familie en kennisen en uiteraard aan de collega's die op dat moment aanwezig waren.

Ik heb expres een aantal weken gewacht met dit bericht. Arjan stond namelijk bij mij bekend als goed rigger, veel kennis en altijd mooie oplossingen maar ook iemand die nooit echt aan zichzelf dacht op het gebied van val beveiliging.
Reacties als upgrading your sytem vind ik daarom niet zo raar. Misschien toch weer een aanleiding om over persoonlijke beschermings middelen te gaan hebben ...

Ik ben daarom ook erg benieuwd naar de reactie van rinus die verwijderd is, waarschijnlijk eentje van kritische aard?

Overigens zijn er wel weer nieuwe regels in de RAI merkte ik van de week. Moet nu roetfilters op je auto's en hoogwerkers zitten. En je rigging punten mag je volgens mij zelf ook niet meer inhangen ...

----------


## dirtymike

ja.....daar gaat ie weer, het is natuurlijk bergrijpelijk dat een bedrijf als de Rai liever niet ge-associeerd word met dodelijke ongeval(len), overigens is dit bij mijn weten een van de zeldzame ongevallen met dodelijke afloop in deze sector, er word inmiddels in on kikkerlandje toch wel redelijk serieus omgesprongen met 's mens veiligheid.

tot mijn spijt moet ik wel zeggen, dat een typisch nederlands spreekwoord; "hand in eigen boezem steken" niet een typische nederlandse eigenschap.
ik weet er ook niet het fijne van, maar volgens mij zijn er in dat soort serieuze zalen toch "guide wires" op dat soort plekken? volgens mij in een HMH enzo wel, waarom dan niet in die amsterdamse veehal?

iedereen weet dat dit soort shit vrij eenvoudig te voorkomen is, maar pas dat spreekwoord eens toe, vraag jezelf eens af, heb jij een helm op als er iemand boven je hoofd aan het werk is, zet jij jezelf vast in de hoogwerker?

WIJ zijn SAMEN verantwoordelijk voor ELKAARS veiligheid.

----------


## moderator

> Ik ben daarom ook erg benieuwd naar de reactie van rinus die verwijderd is, waarschijnlijk eentje van kritische aard?



Omdat er nogal emotioneel werd gereageerd was de reactie die verwijderd is niet helemaal op de juiste plaats. Verwijdering zegt dan ook helemaal niets over de inhoud van de reactie.

Gezien de emotionele lading van dit topic is het wellicht raadzaam om een vervolg hierop in  een ander onderwerp te bespreken.

----------


## rinus bakker

Het is stupide genoeg om hier emotioneel over te zijn.
Ik ben een tijdje flink uit het veld geslagen geweest.

Ik heb me altijd voorgenomen om dit soort dingen niet te willen meemaken.
En ook de mensen gesproken die het hebben zien gebeuren en 5 dagen later nog steeds een verdoofde blik hadden en een bleek gezicht.
En voor eeuwig iets op hun netvlies gebrand hebben staan dat je alleen aan je ergste vijanden gunt.
In gedachten ben ik nog steeds boos op Arjen, ook al was het in veel andere opzichten zelker wel een toffe gast. 
Hij heeft zich echter wel heel erg weinig van *** noch gebod aangetrokken. En misschien gedacht dat ie onkwetsbaar was? 

Niemand durft dat uit te spreken - uit piëteit wellicht - maar ik heb het uit vele monden gehoord van mensen die ook recent vaak met hem werkten. 

En wat heeft ie er uiteindelijk mee bereikt? 
Vraag het zijn vriendin, z'n ouders en z'n collega's!

Is dat het voorbeeld van een goede rigger? 
Ik ben van mening van niet! 
Rigging is geen Olympische sport met snelheidsmetingen.
Hoe kut het ook is om zoiets te (moeten) zeggen.
Als deze posting verwijderd wordt mag dat van mij 
dat is het recht van en de taak van de forum-mod.

Vrijheid van meningsuiting in de maatschappij is iets anders 
dan de vrijheid om je op een forum te uiten.

Mijn mening is duidelijk - ook al wordt ik er niet gelukkig van.

----------


## Richard van Lint

vond ik vanavond op mn pc

----------


## Upgrading your system

En dan heeft het onderwerp opeens een gezicht..

en ookal ben ik van mening dat Rinus hier de spijker op zijn kop slaat blijft het een collega die we moeten missen..
En dat is nog het aller onbelangrijkste..

Wat te denken van zijn familie en naasten..

dus mensen, hang deze foto in iedere case waar klimtuigen inzitten en kijk ernaar voor je omhoog gaat.. want zijn lot kan het jouwe zijn als je de regels niet 100% naleeft.. Het enige dat we immers willen is na de klus thuiskomen en alle ledematen weer in bed kunnen slingeren en terugdenken aan een geslaagde klus zonder je beste pak te hoeven klaarhangen voor de begrafenis van de volgende maat die dacht zijn eigen regeltjes te schrijven omdat hem dat lot wel bespaard zou blijven..

----------

